# had a pigeon fly into our glass door today



## 360ski (Feb 19, 2016)

My wife called me today and told me that a large brown and white bird flew into our sliding door. I came home to check it out and found that he had moved into our outside shower room. It is a pretty brown and white pigeon and he has a green band on his right leg. He is not scared of humans at all and let me pick him up. I checked the band, and it only has 4 numbers on it: 2041. There are no letter or any other information on the band. I don't know how to find out who he might belong to.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

People here can probably help,you figure out the band. Is the pigeon safe from predators? Warm? Is there any way you can offer him wild bird seed and water until his owner can be located? Hope he is not badly injured. Thank you for helping him!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please contain bird and put bird in a warm safe place and offer feed and water. A domestic pigeons is used to being housed (protected from bad weather and predators) and fed and is looking for your help. Thank you.*


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

360ski, how is he doing? If you could please let us know where you live and post a photo, someone may be able to see if it is their lost bird. Thank you.


----------



## 360ski (Feb 19, 2016)

Well he was out of the elements and we put some bird seed out since we are bird lovers and keep plenty of seed on hand. But unfortunately, when my wife woke up this morning his was in the yard by our bird feeders and had passed. There was no blood or pile of feathers, I am not sure if he died from his injuries from flying into the door. I looked at the band again and there are definitely no other markings on it besides the numbers 2,0,4, and 1. Not sure what order they are in because it goes full circle around the band. My wife and I are very upset that he didn't make it and we could not reunite it with its owner


----------



## 360ski (Feb 19, 2016)

BTW, I am located in central New Jersey. I think my wife took some pictures.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You say you are bird lovers, and yet this poor thing flew into your door and was obviously injured, or would have flown away. He even let you pick him up, and you left him outside, rather than bringing him inside where he could be kept warm, and watched to make sure that he was okay. It is very cold in New Jersey right now. You were his only hope. Pretty sad I'd say.


----------



## 360ski (Feb 19, 2016)

Ok listen, we are upset about this and don't need you snide comments. We are wild bird lovers, we don't own domestic birds. I checked him out when I got home and there didn't appear to be any major injuries. He flew himself from our back deck to the ground and then roosted in our outside shower room up on a high ledge. Yes he let me pick him up and like I said, he didn't show any signs of injury and it was dark out. We gave him food and water and I figured the best thing to do was to let him be and recover. If he showed apparent signs of injury, I would have done something else. I looked on every website I could to try and look up his tag with no avail. For you to get on here and start bashing someone that has no experience with these bird and was just try to do their best is unfair. I had nothing to put him in and we have a large dog in the house. I am so very sorry that we couldn't be of more assistance with this beautiful creature and I would still like to be able to notify the owner if possible incase they are looking for him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

360ski said:


> Ok listen, we are upset about this and don't need you snide comments. We are wild bird lovers, we don't own domestic birds. I checked him out when I got home and there didn't appear to be any major injuries. He flew himself from our back deck to the ground and then roasted in our outside shower room up on a high ledge. Yes he let me pick him up and like I said, he didn't show any signs of injury and it was dark out. We gave him food and water and I figured the best thing to do was to let him be and recover. If he showed apparent signs of injury, I would have done something else. I looked on every website I could to try and look up his tag with no avail. For you to get on here and start bashing someone that has no experience with these bird and was just try to do their best is unfair. I had nothing to put him in and we have a large dog in the house.* I am so very sorry that we couldn't be of more assistance with this beautiful creature* and I would still like to be able to notify the owner if possible incase they are looking for him.




Putting him in a simple box or even under a clothes basket would have worked. When a bird flies into a glass door, is it not likely that he could have internal injuries, or could he be in shock? Leaving him outside in the cold, especially a domesticated pigeon with a band, so you know he is not a wild bird. I'm sorry you couldn't have been of more assistance too.


----------



## 360ski (Feb 19, 2016)

I didn't think it would be appropriate to put him in a box, doing something like that would make me think that it would stress him out more.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am sorry to hear he didn't make it. Thank you for trying to locate his owner and for trying.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

360ski said:


> I didn't think it would be appropriate to put him in a box, doing something like that would make me think that it would stress him out more.


Sometimes that is all one has to confine them in. A box with something soft for him to sit on in a warm place. I mean, I wouldn't close up the box. But something over it that allows for light to get in, yet keeps him confined would be fine. Being in a warm box inside is less stressful than being out in the cold weather. You use what you have when you have to.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Jay 3. If it happens again that an injured bird appears, it is ok to,put them on a dark warm place inside away from predators as this stresses them less. We found a passed out acorn woodpecker baby in the street and just put him in a box in a bathroom. In a couple if hours he was alert and we took him back to where we found him. He immediately flew up to mom and dad and it was a wonderful day for everyone. I think he flew into something and was unconscious but his eyelids fluttered. Am sorry your pigeon didn't make it. Sometimes wild birds just need a helping hand. Thank you for caring enough to try.


----------

